# Milani colour brilliance pencils



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 21, 2008)

Milani Color Brilliance Eye Pencils in Purple & Green












Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 24, 2008)

I just got the green yesterday...its pretty! Now I think I need the aqua...here it is on me:


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 18, 2008)

here are 3 of them..


----------

